# looking for a 5 channel amp



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

looking to buy a 5 channel amp
already have an Emotiva xpa-5 and Outlaw 7200 which are both performing fine

looking to find one with similar output to the xpa-5 at or below that price point, buying a used one would be ok as I'm looking to experiment

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Any reason not to consider another Emotiva?

Speaking of that, do you notice any real differences between the XPA-5 and your Outlaw?


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't run the Outlaw and the Emotiva side by side

In their respective applications I'm happy with both of them (each is pared with a like branded processor UMC-1 and a 990) but the speakers being driven are completely different and the environments are incredibly different so impossible to provide a comparitive.

Between the two I would buy another XPA-5 instead of an Outlaw as I don't think there is a $ benefit to the Outlaw and they cost a fair amount more.

I'm not opposed to another Emotiva and was going to order another one but they are out of stock and I was thinking of trying something different. Additionally I really enjoy trying out other brands / tech so I wanted to ping this group and see if there are other options out there I should explore.

Is there any Krell / Rotel / etc models that would be in the sub $1000 range on the secondary market that would be worth a look? This amp will be driven by another UMC-1 so balanced inputs are not a requirement.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the response about the Emotiva vs Outlaw. I was just curious as I'm happy with my UPA-7 and was curious what you might have experienced by spending the extra money on an Outlaw amp. I hear that a lot of the Outlaw gear is highly regarded.

Wish I had something to say about the other brands... as I don't have any experience.

I'm equally curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

np,
I should really do a head to head comparison but digging out the gear / transporting it / then doing it all over again afterwards doesn't seem to fit into the schedule.


I've been digging around a bit and I'm looking at the following amps as possibilities in the secondary space
- Rotel RMB-1075 or RMB-1095 (a bit lower wattage but seem to be well liked)
- Marantz MM9000 (seems to have a strong following)
- Adcom GFA-7000 (again a bit smaller output but appears to be a solid performer)


any other suggestions?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also look for a used Acurus A200x5 if you can find one, Acurus was the "Entry Level" line of Mondial Designs and was/is an incredible Amplifier. Made in America, huge Power Transformer and Capacitor Banks, and simply built to last,

Aragon was Mondial's premium line and the 8008x5 is one of the most powerful 5 Channel Amplifiers ever made. However, they are exceedingly rare and cost a good bit more than an XPA-5. However, it is just a classic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would also look for a used Acurus A200x5 if you can find one, Acurus was the "Entry Level" line of Mondial Designs and was/is an incredible Amplifier. Made in America, huge Power Transformer and Capacitor Banks, and simply built to last,


People seem to like it here:
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/amplification/amplifiers/acurus/a200x5/PRD_125343_1583crx.aspx


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Acurus and Aragon were just awesome Amplifiers. The first Aragon Amplifier (4004) was Designed by Krell Founder Dan D'Agpstino and the follow up 8008 and Palladium Monoblocks shared the same fantastic build quality.

Both of these lines were built in America at Facilities that actually mostly Manufactured Hospital and Military Grade Electronics. These amps were built to last and it shows in their Resale Value and how fast they sell when listed.

Klipsch later Purchased Acurus/Aragon and while they kept the 8008 and Palladium's, the Amplifiers they made were not nearly as overbuilt. However, even these models are better than the vast majority out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

so I picked up a sony ta-n9000es 5 channel amp to play with

so far I've been rather impressed; in particular the channel selectabiliy of the 9000es is pretty impressive
i need todo a head to head comparison to the outlaw and emotiva already in other rooms; but haven't done that yet (digging 50+lb amps in and out of hiddle setups realliy sucks)


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice amp you got there... :T 

I came late which I supposed to suggest B&K which also one of the well regarded piece of gear together with those great names mentioned in the early posts. :blink:

Just curoius, what considerations made you pick-up this amp...


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

the following where my considerations
- emotiva was out of stock on the xpa-5's 
- flexibility; can run 115w x 5 or 200w x 2 plus 120w x 1 or 3 other modes, figured this may come in handy when this room goes from 5.1 to 7.1 and I need to add another amp into the mix
- thd (.013% 20hz - 20khz @ 115w x 5) and wattage were pretty reasonable compared to other options
- Price; I found this amp at a very reasonable price
- Timing; I wanted to get 'something' hooked up to the Emotive UMC-1 so I could play with it (the other UMC-1 is in a very demanding environment and i wanted to fiddle in a more traditional room)

The only concern I have is that I can't seem to find any spec regarding the amp capacitence. I've watched a couple movies with it and it appears to be holding up fine, but I would like to know, more so from a comparitive perspective then anything else.


----------

